# Sketchup printing s/s or to scale on a Mac



## Giff (24 Feb 2017)

Can anyone tell me how to print same size or to scale from SketchUp on a Mac. I have tried different settings in the document set-up box ( screen grab enclosed) but
I am not doing something correctly. Thanks Geoff


----------



## Brentingby (24 Feb 2017)

Which version of SketchUp? Make or Pro?

If you must print directly from SketchUp, you'll need to use Zoom Extents to make the model fill the window and you'll need to resize the window to fit tightly around the model. See the video by Dave Richards, here. Also the video from SketchUp here.


----------



## Giff (24 Feb 2017)

I've got Make...thanks for the Dave Richards tip..


----------



## nev (24 Feb 2017)

Have a look at member XY Mosians signature about halfway down this page...
post1130391.html#p1130391


----------

